# The Potters Manor - August 2012



## nelly (Aug 29, 2012)

Potters Manor House was built in 1904. It nestles well hidden near the village of Crowborough in East Sussex. The last inhabitants were a family of artisans and potters and for some reason, that we will probably never know, left the house with all its contents including many paintings and full wardrobes of clothes.

Sadly over the years the house has been plundered and vandalised. This is whats left

A cracking day out with SK, Tommo and Klempner
_______________________












































































































































​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Such good photos as usual from you, I was there a few weeks ago and your photos make it look much better that I remember  I almost didnt recognise it.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 29, 2012)

Crikey it has been trashed,great photos.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 29, 2012)

lovely nel..i really loved it here...


----------



## RichardH (Aug 29, 2012)

What a waste.


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 29, 2012)

Christ what the hell has happened to Potters


----------



## nelly (Aug 29, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Christ what the hell has happened to Potters



Sadly fella, it has gone past its sell by date


----------



## nelly (Aug 29, 2012)

But fear not, it does have a new self appointed guardian!! And was she pissed at us???

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=391G46c2vpg[/ame]


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 30, 2012)

Great pictures Nelly , good memory's of camping at Potters. Thanks .


----------



## Pen15 (Aug 31, 2012)

Well done Nelly, it seems we all did the same places in different order that day haha.

You could have at least made the bed. 

Nice to see you feller !


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 9, 2012)

great pictures! I really liked the one of the floor-length window looking out on the woods, and the children's room with the horse wallpaper. a sad end for a home where cultured, artistic people once lived.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Great pictures nelly. What a sad demise for what looked like a lovely home.


----------



## Safe Breaker (Oct 10, 2012)

Great stuff ! I didn't relise that Sean Connery was a member DP.... ;-)


----------



## nelly (Oct 10, 2012)

Safe Breaker said:


> Great stuff ! I didn't relise that Sean Connery was a member DP.... ;-)



Lol, Poor Klemps, he's having trouble shaking this name


----------

